# Pfury Call of Duty 4 Party



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

======= Time and date have been set. ========

*Date: 8/31/08
Time: 12pm PST, 3pm EST, 8pm GMT*

Seems like just about everyone has cod4 (good for me!) and has fun playing it. That said, I'd like to get together a PFury COD4 night for the 360. Form a party and go wreck sh*t. It would have to be during a weekend and a time when everyone can get on (time differences). I'm guessing mid-day saturday would be easiest, either next week, the following week or both. If you're interested, put your name on the list.

1. hyphen (gamertag: chobacca)
2. devon (gamertag: II MrBigShot II)
3. statusracing (gamertag: statusracing z)
4. joeytoad83 (gamertag: hideinginfl)
5. gvrayman (gamertag: raystang)
6. trigga (gamertag: trriggz)
7. njkillsyou (gamertag: the R3AS0N)
8. beercandan (gamertag: big saggy sack)
9. puff (gamertag: dogfoodenforcer)
10. pyro zoots (gamertag: pyro zoots)
11. febsalien (gamertag: harryleprechaun)
12.
13.
14.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Id be happy to join you guys but i work long hours (inc weekends) and im all the way across the pond so time differences might be an issue, add my name to the list anyway

I think we all need to play with the clan tag- [PFRY]

[FURY] seems a bit cheesy to me, anyone got any better ideas for a tag?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I wish I had COD4!!!!

is sex the max amount of letters the clan tag can be?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cool. what time do you work? i imagine if folks in the u.s. can get online at around 1-2pm pacific, it should be around 9-10pm in the uk.

as for clan tags, pfry sounds like pee-fry but i'd use it.


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm in gamertag-statusracing z let me know when


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cool. i'll probably send out pms to everyone here once we settle on a time and then send out msgs via live as a reminder.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damnit, i wont have my 360 for 4 more weeks. f*cking RROD. AHHH MICROSOFT!


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

hmm i might be able to get on and play a few games, if its mid day, much later thou and i cant as i have to go to work at midnite. lmk when you decide for sure on a time. ill prolly get owned as i havent played in a while, but who cares. gamer tag hideinginfl lol @ the pee-fury i can see people asking about that.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Pee-fry lol, well i did say suggest some other clan names!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I noly have the PS3 i was on all day getitng all my Saw's all complete saw no p-fury members online


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'll join, I'm picking up a copy of the game on monday

gamertag - RayStang


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im in..i work saturday though any way we could do this sunday evening? i get off at 3pm est which is 12 pst and i have no clue what time in england (sorry devon) but put me down and ill try to get in on at least one day


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I have the PS3 as well. We should do a PS3 get together as well.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is next weekend labor day weekend though? i will try and be on during different points during the day and hope to see you guys in a game. ive enjoyed playing with guys like jmax, trigga and devon previously. are we going to form a clan? let me know so i can add it.

i am "tehwholefnshow" btw.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

at the rate it's going now, it seems like we'll have to be hitting the ground war games.

if you guys want me to start a ps3 list, i will. but someone will have to be responsible for sending out reminders and setting up a date and time.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

im going to go play some ncaa football but will be up for cod4 later tonight.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> im going to go play some ncaa football but will be up for cod4 later tonight.


ill be on in about 20 minutes till around midnight...got work at 7


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone in here play bad company for 360? COD4 and bad company are the two games i play most often...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> anyone in here play bad company for 360? COD4 and bad company are the two games i play most often...


I have bad company, its a great online game. What's your gamertag?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mattones said:


> I noly have the PS3 i was on all day getitng all my Saw's all complete saw no p-fury members online





> i was on all day getitng all my Saw's all complete


I don't know what this means, but let's hook up!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im down. *the R3AS0N*


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i got cod4 hyphen my gamertag is *big saggy sack*

how many letters is the clan tag max?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i think 4


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> i think 4


4 is max.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

put my name down.

Dogfoodenforcer


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

These past two days have been the most i have played in two months. I'm pretty rusty but tonight I used the shotgun and just completly owned everyone with it in free for all. I just keep running around the out skerts of the level blowing away everyone haha. At one time i was in a bit of a do do when like four other guys turned each corner as I guess I was being followed by someone and all hell broke out. I thought I was gonna die so I held the gernade and bounced it off the wall and ran and got the last two guys.

Kills 28 Deaths -1

I was thrilled when I got my red dot for it after the game


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ill go fire up some COD4. probably be on in 15-20


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ok, i think we can stand for 1 more player. that'll make it an even team for a groundwar game. as for date and time, i'm thinking this coming saturday from 12pm to whenever.

12pm pacific
3pm eastern
8pm london

how does this date and time work for you all?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

gonna still be drunk


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

hyphen said:


> ok, i think we can stand for 1 more player. that'll make it an even team for a groundwar game. as for date and time, i'm thinking this coming saturday from 12pm to whenever.
> 
> 12pm pacific
> 3pm eastern
> ...


sounds good

I think, depending on when I work next weekend


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i just did prestige so im gonna hafto work on getting a lot of crap back before saturday...









it kinda sucks, im gonna miss my red tiger m16, m4, g36c, and m21 sniper.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hyphen, did you get me down for one of those spots?

ill more than likely be able to play. i know i have to go out to the airport for around 10am or so, but i should be back by noon. if you made it 1pm i would for sure be there, if not i might be there 15 mins late or so.


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

lets do it


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

count me in im on 360 my gamertag - PYRO ZOOTS


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hyphen said:


> ok, i think we can stand for 1 more player. that'll make it an even team for a groundwar game. as for date and time, i'm thinking this coming saturday from 12pm to whenever.
> 
> 12pm pacific
> 3pm eastern
> ...


ill be working..if you can move it to sunday im in

btw my gamertag is trriggz


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ooogearheadooo


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigga said:


> ok, i think we can stand for 1 more player. that'll make it an even team for a groundwar game. as for date and time, i'm thinking this coming saturday from 12pm to whenever.
> 
> 12pm pacific
> 3pm eastern
> ...


ill be working..if you can move it to sunday im in

btw my gamertag is trriggz
[/quote]
I second that, working saturday but 8pm GMT sunday is good for me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

seems like the general consensus would like the day to be sunday, so sunday it is. all slots are full but we can have more people play if they dont mind being on another team. or we can split up into 2 teams and play each other.

so the date and time is set.

*Date: 8/31/08*
*Time: 12pm PST, 3pm EST, 8pm GMT*

I'll send out reminders and such later. Also, please be sure to add everyone that's playing to your friend list.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

u misspelled my gamertag its trriggz not triggz


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

sunday works even better for me aswell, dont have to work sun night. i went through and added every body.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sweet i finish work at 3 so ill be like 5-10 minutes late so if i sign on late just send me an invite someone


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

If you guys need a fill in drop me a line.. GT --- sokin


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

hyphen said:


> ======= Time and date have been set. ========
> 
> *Date: 8/31/08
> Time: 12pm PST, 3pm EST, 8pm GMT*
> ...


I don't know if it makes a difference bit the R and S in my tag are capitalized.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I say we get as many people in as possible and have a big private match, that way everyone will be involved and it will always one of us hosting the games, ground war games always seem to suffer with really bad lag
Also means we can mess around with game modes etc

Any thoughts on our tag yet?
Are we going with pee fry? lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how about P-FURY? who cares if no one else noes what it is? or we could always go with [PIRANHA-FURY] or just [PIRANHA] 
pee-fury i uno why i just dont like it


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigga said:


> how about P-FURY? who cares if no one else noes what it is? or we could always go with [PIRANHA-FURY] or just [PIRANHA]
> pee-fury i uno why i just dont like it


4 letters max...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

remember, it can only be 4 letters PFRY, PFUR, FURY, PRNA, PNHA, PRHA, PFMC, etc


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I like [PNHA], thats pretty cool


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

PYGO or RHOM etc are options


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Anybody who plays on PS3 can add me... sorry dont have a 360 anymore
Snidro is my name
FURY was my clan, PiranhaGuyDan gave me the idea... speaking of, wheres that SOB been?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Don't mean to thread jack...

Updated the names of whomever wasn't on the Pinned XBOX/PS3/WII GT, I added you to the list.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

okay, im up for a huge private match as well. i guess the list is still open then. if anyone else is still interested, post up and we'll get you added.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> remember, it can only be 4 letters PFRY, *PFUR*, FURY, *PRNA*, PNHA, PRHA, PFMC, etc


i like those two


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i just did prestige so im gonna hafto work on getting a lot of crap back before saturday...:laugh:
> 
> it kinda sucks, im gonna miss my red tiger m16, m4, g36c, and m21 sniper.


Haha I am at level 34. These past two pasts i had to work my butt off because i did it aswell. This time im not gonna bother with prestige


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Im gonna be on the PS3 version in an hour if anyone wants to join me...HUMPNGO


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I have to work on sunday at 3:30.

any way we can make the game Friday or earlier?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wont be in town until friday. saturday i could do it later than noon (maybe 1pm PST?). sunday is wide open.

i was kind of planning on playing golf on saturday...but we shall see.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

harryleprechaun
i may be on


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I guess I'll take a personal day on sunday.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Anybody who plays on PS3 can add me... sorry dont have a 360 anymore
> Snidro is my name
> FURY was my clan, PiranhaGuyDan gave me the idea... speaking of, wheres that SOB been?


not sure, i havent seen him on for awhile either. him, you, mattones were the guys that played cod4 the most that i noticed. (other than me)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

looks like I won't be able to make it. Someone else can take my spot.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no need. i'm going to see if people want to play on saturday as well (the ones that can't play sunday). no reason why we can't have two games.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I can't play any of those days. Working saturday-monday


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fail.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'll play another time


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dunno if i have work, my manager said something about switching schedules so ill know tomorrow. :/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i just got the whole weekend off so whoever is in for the game on saturday add me and give me a time


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea im off so im still in.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what time sat game?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

im hopping on right now. so anyone that wants to play add me and send me an invite.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

trigga, hyphen and i are in a party right now online.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

PS3- will be on tonight around 10--3 - name is Mattones


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

so were all playing tomorrow at 3pm eastern?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Tonight I got my 100 Sniper kills in only like 5-6. I got i think 31 kills just in one level. Sat on the roof and just sniped. Must have been noobs.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

damn I wish you guys where playing on PC's.......

my clan has its own server and we could tear [email protected] up.

anyways....have fun guys


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ill be on at 3


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

change of plans for me. i have some spur of the moment errands to run that take top priority. do continue the game, i'll try to hop on when i get back.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im already on but im not near my xbox right now ill jump on in a few mins


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

where is everyone? theres only 4 of us in here....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this is call of duty 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where did everyone go?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what happened? that completely flopped it was only me NJ Lament and Timbz


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sorry, i had serious business to attend to. anyone still on? :/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I think Lament is still on..ill hop back on in about 20 minutes or so if anyone is up for it..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry guys. woke up at 1pm. then had some sh*t to attend to


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

im still around, just playing madden right now.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jumping on now......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

both games were pretty fun..shame on everyone who flopped


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

[PFRY] 4 LIFE


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PFRY!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

[PFRY] is just too sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dunno althought short lived the TRGA clan had its moment in the sun


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

haha, yeah i enjoyed my time in the TRGA clan. if PFRY disbands i will instantly join back up with TRGA.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

as will i


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

sucks i missed out, i came home and fell asleep after work.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I logged on and shortly later my xbox locked up. So lucky me I have to send it off for repairs (circle of death) this sucks 3-4 weeks before I get it back.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Getting on now if anyone's still on


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So I take it this was a no-go?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

some of us got on and played a few different games. PM you gotta join the PFRY clan.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

hey i get on from time to time also..

some let me know what the clan tag is in game

redhunter31


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Was good fun while it lasted!

PFRY will eat your children!!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

bigred said:


> hey i get on from time to time also..
> 
> some let me know what the clan tag is in game
> 
> redhunter31


that gamertag doesn't work


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> hey i get on from time to time also..
> 
> some let me know what the clan tag is in game
> 
> redhunter31


that gamertag doesn't work
[/quote]

my bad its all caps

RED HUNTER31


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

clan tag = [PFRY]


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

next date?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ya when is anyone gettign on again. and if you add me send me a message so i know your from p fury


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Question. I know that COD4 for the Ps3 doesn't support trophies, but what would they be if they did? How would a person get them?


----------

